# NRA ratings of Republican candidtates



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

The NRA has given ratings on how candidates stand on gun control.

*Ben Carson, Donald Trump,* and *John Kasich* are not rated at all, and are *not* considered strong 2A proponents, based on current statements or past record. *George Pataki *is worse.

C *Chris Christie*
B+ *Marco Rubio*
A- *Lindsey Graham*
A *Rand Paul*
A *Carly Fiorina*
A+ *Jeb Bush*
A+ *Ted Cruz*
A+ *Mike Huckabee*
A+ *Rick Santorum*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a shame Carson and Trump are not stronger on this issue. But this is why the primary season stretches out so long.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Carson worked for John's Hopkins. He may think he is pro 2a but he is far from it. He said he does not believe a city resident should own a semi auto weapon.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Rick Perry has dropped out and Trump has been making strong pro 2A statements in the news - this has to be an old report.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't believe any of it. Years ago living in NJ Christine Whitman (For Govenor) went on and on about how pro-gun she was. Until she got elected, then her story changed! Maybe they should all sign a legal contract as to what they do and don't support.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Other than our Founding Fathers, ALL POLITICIANS HAVE PROVEN TO BE LESS THAN PRO 2A.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

And why is that? Cause we may kick their sorry butts off the gravy train? They should be worried! A lot of folks have had about all we can take!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I would not trust Christie on the 2nd at all.
I think he is a Northeast liberal in a conservative suit.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Rick Perry has dropped out and Trump has been making strong pro 2A statements in the news - this has to be an old report.


Trump is saying the right things, but his past record doesn't support his words. I just think he bends with the wind - whenever it blows in the direction that suits his interests.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And the NRA is to be the gospel on this, why?
One of their own board members is financially connected to the Muslim Brotherhood.
Grover Norquist.
Grover Norquist?s Alleged Islamist Ties Threaten Reelection to NRA Board of Directors - Breitbart
When he's gone I'll renew my membership.
BTW The NRA has not challenged NJ draconian Gun Laws, not once!
Trump is a CCP holder.
Trump pledges nationwide concealed carry in 2nd Amendment policy paper

The NRA is full of Crap!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sometimes you might want to question your sources 
NRA, 19 States, 34 Congressmen Sue New Jersey Over Gun Law



Urinal Cake said:


> And the NRA is to be the gospel on this, why?
> One of their own board members is financially connected to the Muslim Brotherhood.
> Grover Norquist.
> Grover Norquist?s Alleged Islamist Ties Threaten Reelection to NRA Board of Directors - Breitbart
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Sometimes you might want to question your sources
> NRA, 19 States, 34 Congressmen Sue New Jersey Over Gun Law


Results? 0.0 The Supreme court didn't want to take it up and this was not initiated by the NRA. I belong to the NJ2AS and believe me the NRA did Squat for the PA woman that was arrested... We did. They did however step up to assume they were responsible for something. Evan Nappen, The NJ2SA and the SAF were the ones slugging it out, NOT the NRA.
Please don't tell me about what the NRA does in NJ.....They run from the tough fights.
Until Norquist is gone, my NRA $ stay in my pocket. I choose to support other Gun Rights groups.
And their report card is slanted as well, remember, they are about the $ Like any other business.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still a NRA member,it keeps my RSO cert cheaper and easier to strut my stuff at ranges, clubs and shoots.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The NRA is THE most effective defender of the 2nd!
They are a single issue organization. Period!
They supported Harry Reid because he is a defender of the 2nd Amendment.
They support those who support the 2nd.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Those who badmouth the NRA, but who do not support it are freeloaders.
They want the NRA to defend their rights, but want others to pay for it.
Like Libs-- they want free sh&t!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a promotion from the NRA just the other day - one year for $25 + a free NRA range bag.
I join every presidential election cycle, sometimes I let it lapse after a year or two.
I would wear my NRA baseball cap to annoy liberals, but around here there are no liberals.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> The NRA has given ratings on how candidates stand on gun control.
> 
> *Ben Carson, Donald Trump,* and *John Kasich* are not rated at all, and are *not* considered strong 2A proponents, based on current statements or past record. *George Pataki *is worse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that information with us today. I think Trump is strong and seasonable on gun rights! He has my vote! Also why was Jeb Bush not listed? I am still rooting for a Trump/Bush ticket! It would be the golden ticket to making the country work for everybody again!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Thanks for sharing that information with us today. I think Trump is strong and seasonable on gun rights! He has my vote! Also why was Jeb Bush not listed? I am still rooting for a Trump/Bush ticket! It would be the golden ticket to making the country work for everybody again!


Look at the list again. He's there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Trump is a CCP holder.
> Trump pledges nationwide concealed carry in 2nd Amendment policy paper
> 
> The NRA is full of Crap!


Thanks for this link UC! I'd not seen it, and I'm glad to see The Donald's take on the issue.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, Carson clarified his comments on urbanites and guns. I believe he said that while HE Personaly does not understand some peoples desire for automatic rifles, he supports it because it is protected by the second amendment. Having said that, walking back a comment does not mean he did not mean it the first time, but I believe he is pro 2A, and not being deeply involved in the political scene until lately, I do not think carson realizes the extent to which the media will happily go, to muddy the waters of his statements. Politics and political spin is a vastley differant world than the 2 and 2 is 4 logicall world of neuro surgery. Jmo


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Look at the list again. He's there.


haha, even his name blends into the crowd! :glee: ...Say what you want about his big bro, at least he knew how to capture attention!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say give the rating on pro 2A AND illegal immigration and then we have something.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

For me it is Donald Trump all the way.
The others are politicians that always say one thing and then do another. 
They never stopped the democrats once in the house or senate. The Republicans had control of the money and still did not stop the spending of the democrats. So how can I believe any lifetime politician? 
So yeah I am voting for Trump. And I will vote early and often. Just like the democrats did last time.


----------

